# Just some photos of myself and stuff.. (some NSFW) part 2 electric boogaloo



## casiocasio10 (Mar 5, 2013)

Photos by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




8531408929_345a391a9e_c by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




HELLO HOTBOX!!!  (PPWR) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Casio trek by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




p4280005 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Webcaming by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




PC170003 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




nice (4) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




hail kitty? by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




fav by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




fav by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




young casio (2) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




young casio by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




young_casio.jpg by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Captain_casio.jpg by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, was that Super Nintendo?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 5, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Wow, was that Super Nintendo?



yeah... that photo is from the 90's




NEW:




me and yuri 3-5-2013 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr

and




me and loli by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Mar 5, 2013)

Man what did you do to your teeth?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 5, 2013)

they got busted up and where all cranked and broken so i had them pulled.

I fell off a dirt bike onto my face and got hit by a cop and all kinds of stuff till my teeth got really bad...

all them teeth where broke and chipped at diffident time till it hurt to bad to even drink water


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 6, 2013)

[robert`s_camera] Sent you a message! by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Mar 6, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> they got busted up and where all cranked and broken so i had them pulled.
> 
> I fell off a dirt bike onto my face and got hit by a cop and all kinds of stuff till my teeth got really bad...
> 
> all them teeth where broke and chipped at diffident time till it hurt to bad to even drink water



yikes.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 6, 2013)

manaheim said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > they got busted up and where all cranked and broken so i had them pulled.
> ...




Yeah.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 6, 2013)

My condolences.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 6, 2013)

DorkSterr said:


> My condolences.



Thanks


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 7, 2013)

You looked normal as a young fella.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> You looked normal as a young fella.



normal is for p...


----------



## invisible (Mar 7, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> at diffident time


One can tell you're missing a tooth or two even without looking at the image...


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 7, 2013)

invisible said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > at diffident time
> ...



Blome....


That's wright i have missing teeth because some jack booted Nazi pig of a NWO loving policeman hit me over a F*u*cking bumper sticker... On a 10 speed bike...


Oh i misspelled something so i must be some dumb toothless hick retard right?

is that what your saying ....


----------



## MitchStrp (Mar 8, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...




Wow, we didnt even have to point it out to you! Now, you have me impressed. What other tricks can you do?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

MitchStrp said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > invisible said:
> ...




...


----------



## MitchStrp (Mar 8, 2013)

...


----------



## invisible (Mar 8, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...


No. I just thought that "diffident" would be the way the word "different" would sound if one was missing a tooth or two. 

Keep on truckin'.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

I come here trying to show you some cool funny photo's and all i get is personal attacks about me....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 8, 2013)

Guys, chill. 

It's just the Internet, after all.

 :flower:


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Guys, chill.
> 
> It's just the Internet, after all.
> 
> :flower:




internet...... serious business


----------



## Nahin (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey its plenty celestial collection guys.:lmao:


----------



## Tiller (Mar 13, 2013)

This guy confuses me.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tiller said:


> This guy confuses me.



good


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

Tiller said:


> This guy confuses me.



em sesufnoc yug sihT


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 14, 2013)

Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------

